# Aphex Twin solo piano Arvil 14th



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

After being blown away with Olga Scheps playing Chopin piano contserts I looked around for more of her interpretations.
*Aphex Twin Arvil 14th*
I find this rather interesting. She plays it faster indeed but I like the the way the beautiful melody becomes more pronounced.
I went to my Aphex Twin CDs and re-listened some more. I had forgotten a lot.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Here is the original album *Aphex Twin Drukqs*


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Love it. That's my favorite Aphex album too. I tried learning this back before I really knew how to play piano. I ought to try again now.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I loved Apex Twin. Alberto Balsalm was a classic.


----------

